# 2Coolers in the Oil & Gas Industry



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

Who all is in the Oil & Gas industry? I'm with a service (flow management) company out of Houston.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I just left the Oil and Gas Business 3 weeks ago. There is a Huge backlog of work in that industry.Since El Paso sold ANR, TransCanada will be looking at new technology.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gas Control for a big Pipeline company


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Maintenance Planner


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Drill bits....(not for your makita)


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

GIS Mapping; Oil/Gas/Pipeline/Engineering


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Control valves and instrumentation.


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

Nat Gas Pipeline Ops


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

machine shop, mostly downhole tool manufacturing process May not get any crude on us, but we all but live and die by the price of a barrel.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Why do you have a question?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I rent catalysts bins for catalysts change service. That makes me a peddler now.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

I do DOT operator quals for pipeline and safety consulting for drilling and completion, and refining.


----------



## Jmoseley_99 (Apr 14, 2006)

I work for a service company in Prudhoe Bay, Alaska


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Crude and Refined Products Pipeline Controller here.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Control Room Operator, FPSO, off the coast of Angola.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I build vibrators. No! Huge ones, on tires! Guy


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

boil oil at valero


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Petrochemical pipelines operation and maintenance


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Valero...Retired Safety & Firechief...


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Rolls-Royce Energy Div. We service gas and electric turbine generators.


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*used to be offshore construction QA/QC*

peace


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

design and engineering side


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

Hydrogen plant (SMR) operator


Jeff


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Retired Drilling, Workover, Completion Consultant and Investor (land and offshore). Still an Investor but will soon be returning to Consultant work for a few years as health dictates.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

2coolers in the gas industry in the subject line and this thread ain't gone south yet? I am impressed!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Bimini Twisted said:


> 2coolers in the gas industry in the subject line and this thread ain't gone south yet? I am impressed!


We've got a winner! Making a 6lb pot of beans as we speak, gonna be gassy by quitting time. :help:

Control board olefins operations here...And professional bean chef on the side. :wink:


----------



## Higs (Jul 11, 2006)

Sales of used Natural Gas Compressors and Engines.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Quality Assurance at ExxonMobil Baytown.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Drilling Manager for a large independent oil and gas company in Houston. We run 4 in-land water barge rigs in Louisiana and two land rigs (Louisiana and one in Texas).


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I am retiring from my job after twenty years of service....anyone hiring in that industry? I am available.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Systems engineering mgr (seismic processing & modeling)


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

engineering, design, and planning......


----------



## mechanical_cougar (Nov 2, 2005)

Subsea Engineer for large operator


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Schlumberger- Directional drilling, logging and subsurface surveying


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Estimator / Planner for JVIC turnaround group.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

HES Manager for a International Exploration and production company (upstream division).


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Manufacture of instrument manifold and gauge valves.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Quality Control for a oil and gas copmany


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Chevron*

Research and development we were doing hydrogen for the fuel cell cars now into biofuels

Wes


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Geophysicist/Geologist; Central/Western G.0.M shelf, onshore S. La and some S. Texas. Small UK based independent.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

did R&D on drilling, work over, completion, and additive fluids for 4 years, now i do R&D on resin coated frac proppants.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Automation and controls - PLC and HMI programming mostly.


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

Landman - currently working projects in Colorado and Washington Counties


----------



## SLPass-assasin (Apr 12, 2005)

Distributor od I & E products to the oil-gas , drilling , marine and shipbuilding industries to both IEC and NEC specifications.


----------



## Nailsy (Jun 13, 2006)

Geologist (onshore GOM)


----------



## Counselor (May 21, 2004)

*Shell*

Legal support for Gas and Power Trading. Before that spend the last 8 years doing Gulf of Mexico Deepwater pipeline and processing projects for Williams.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Retail Natural Gas Sales on the East coast.....did the landman thing for about 7 months, no thank you...


----------



## fishbobr (Jan 9, 2007)

R&D surface and subsea completions worldwide, now on couplings for umbilicals and pods.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

E&I designer - engineering end


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Consulting Engineer, Oil and Gas Processing

Work with the process design and troubleshooting of various refining units, gas plants, and gas transport systems.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Offshore Structural 3D Designer


----------



## hallpass (Feb 18, 2006)

Oil and Gas Landman


----------



## rcsr117tx (Mar 5, 2006)

Petroleum Landman.....


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Offshore construction engineer for both deep and shallow water projects, structural engineer for the offshore o&g insdusty, and most recently - project manager for refinery projects


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

completions engineer, service company (with a funny name)


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Piping Engineer for E&C - *

*Piping Specifications and Stress Analysis for Upstream Projects: Deepwater GoM, Onshore Platforms; *
*Petro Chem Refining; *
*LNG terminals.*

*:texasflag *


----------



## Peeshnuck (Feb 1, 2005)

Schlumberger - Business Development Manager - Remote Connectivity....

Satellite, Network, Telecommunications Systems


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Engineering/Procurement/Construction side for Oil and Gas


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Landowner with a mailbox. :bounce:


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Structural/Civil Engineering - Refinery


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Easier?*

May have been easier to ask who is not employed by the patch in one way or another.  
Bob


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

finance guy for R&D division of international oil & gas company.....


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

Maintenance Planner Deer Park


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

R&D/Design for drill bits....diggin' that hole faster, longer.


SwampRat!


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Halliburton - Business Development


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

Baker oil Tools


----------



## Righand (Aug 29, 2005)

Offshore Drilling, Derrickman.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I SELL SYNTHETIC ROPE FOR ALL TYPES OF OFFSHORE USES. CONTACT AT [email protected] FEEL FREE TO DROP A LINE FOR ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT ANY TYPE OF ROPE.

CARL


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

Outside Sales - Crane Valve Services Houston


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

National Oilwell Varco product engineer, no stereotypes please. Iam a people person, I deal with the GD customers


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

Certification lab for chemical and petroleum products


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Originally a software designer/builder for Gas Measurement applications, now playing the role of project manager for SCADA systems replacements for a LARGE Natural Gas Pipeline Co. Switched hats from Oracle to Microsoft project.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Avid consumer


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Omorn Oilfield& Marine - Design Land & Marine SCR & VFD Drives & Switchgear


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Director of Information Technology, Polk Oil Co.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Halliburton 


Boss if your reading its lunch break.

I think I'm gonna reroute my trip
I wonder if anybody'd think I'd flipped
If I went to South Texas., via Dubai


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Production Control Planner making pipe inspection equipment


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

Petroluem Landman currently working in Tarrant County


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Sending a greenie your way for the office space quote!!

Can you just kinda zonk me out so I'd think I was fishing all day??



bogan said:


> National Oilwell Varco product engineer, no stereotypes please. Iam a people person, I deal with the GD customers


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Procurement / Engineering for Offshore Oil / Gas/ LNG 
Engineering side.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Contract Well Pumper, and owner of land with 3 producing wells..


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Procurement Services Advisor, international purchasing for The Big X.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*Landman*

Anyone have any leads closer to Houston?

I am currently working in Fort Worth and have 3yrs experience in settling surface damages, routing pipeline easements and negotiating Right Of Ways/Easements. I have worked in Panola, Gregg, Henderson, Harrison, Tarrant, Johnson, Hill, Jasper and Tyler Counties.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

trying to get into pipeline mowing, does anyone have any connections?


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Account manager for Oil and Gas Industrial Services Contractor - 
A&L Industrial - Great Time for a Plug!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

23 years with Dresser NGS formerly known as Measurement. Roots meters and instrumentation. Every department in production and 9 years in engineering as a Lab Tech. Currently in the Product Services Dept.


----------



## casey_ott2002 (Aug 15, 2005)

Landman, Surface Access, ROW guy. currently working theBarnett Shale Play around Fort Worth, counties currently being worked include Denton, Wise, Jack, Parker, Tarrant, Palo Pinto, Hill and Erath, also avid diesel consumer!


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

operator at a refinery in oklahoma


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Landman here as well. Looks like there are a few of us here.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

We have built and are running seven Drilling Rigs in the Ft. Worth Basin. Also have one 1800 HP Diesel Electric running in Mississippi.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Exxon/Baytown.. Machinist working in the Machinery Reliability group taking vibration reading on pumps, motors... etc..


----------



## la Roca Bruja (Jan 25, 2006)

R&D Eng. Supervisor for completions service company.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Control Room Operator, Chevron, off the coast of Angola. 
Start new job as Sub-Sea ops coordinator April 1st in Houston.


----------



## Privateer_01 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Completions*

Engineering Manager of an R&D group on completions with a service company. (Like Bruja)


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Business Development / Planning Coordinator, Deepwater GOM, Major.

MA


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Oil spill cleanup - Corpus Christi


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

girlsfishtoo! said:


> Halliburton - Business Development


Same here.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, lotta folks here directly, or indirectly related.....imagine that. Maybe thats what makes this place 2cool.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

BP Company man for Subsea Op's on Atlantis.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

E.M. Computer Specialist


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

inspection


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I am a Sales Manager for a rental company that rents Generators, 100% oil free air compressors, Chillers and A/C units that are used by all the oil and gas industry, up and down stream.


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

plant operator at a natural gas fractionator


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

gis surveys & mapping, pigging - both cleaning and inspection, rehab inspection on interstate pipelines.

we also rent pig tracking equipment for those of you that want to track your own piggies.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Process design and construction of water (sea and produced) treatment systems.




Ruff


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

Calmday said:


> Control Room Operator, Chevron, off the coast of Angola.
> Start new job as Sub-Sea ops coordinator April 1st in Houston.


Congrats on the new job and getting to live with me. 

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Calmday again."


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Sales Mgr for Schoeller Bleckmann Pipe & Tube. Seamless stainless. 

Trying to get into the gas & power trading. Looking for a starting position... Gas, power scheduling, analysis, hourly trader. Any contact leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

SwampRat said:


> R&D/Design for drill bits....diggin' that hole faster, longer.
> 
> SwampRat!


uh oh... looks like the competitors are here!

we ALL know who has the best bits out there..... GO BIG GREEN!

This is probably a good post for folks to save... never know when you'll need a good contact.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Construction foreman for a major independent.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Contract project controls consultant; downstream EP&C.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

BP Thunder Horse - Maintenance Planner/Scheduler


----------



## kylec (Oct 25, 2006)

I am a Technical Recruiter for the Oil & Gas Industry here in Houston. So, if any of ya'll need help finding employment give me a call...281-496-0803. I will happy to speak with you.

Kyle Cantrell

Recruiter

Bergaila & Associates

1880 S. Dairy Ashford, Suite 606

Houston, Texas 77077

[email protected]


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

buy/sell all types of used production equipment. specialized in refurbishing air cooled heat exchangers. 
girlfriend is a geologist in onshore exploration


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm a travel agent for bulk liquids...

I broker ships & barges.

www.lrmidland.com


----------



## Avid reader (Aug 11, 2005)

*Used to work*

as a pipe designer(C.E. Lummus, B&R, Dow,etc) and did shutdowns when things slowed down. Now that things have kicked into high gear, I would like to get back in. Anybody got any leads? Thanks!

Avid reader


----------



## Indo China (Jul 25, 2006)

*Ok I will reply*

I am a District Manager for a flow management rental company. I am not surprised by the number of responses to this thread. I think the originator of this post is looking for new customer contacts if I know him like I think I do!


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Outside sales 
Mechanical Seals for pumps, mixers, agitators, and compressors

If it rotates, we seal it!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Do royalties count.......how 'bout the oil paint business?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Heck I deliver to all of you Gas and Oil Companies does that count? I see a lot of control valves!
Cheetah Transportation.

Sandy


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I'm a draftsman/designer in the oil industry. I've designed everything from barges to floaters. And everything in between. 
--Hop


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Speaking of royalties Kenny, I have some acerage in the Moran area that might have some Barnett Shale. Would be interested in leasing.


----------



## don&renee (May 20, 2007)

Schlumberger here


----------



## troutfling (Oct 31, 2005)

oil spill cleaan up in houston area


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

corporate sales with a well respected flow management / choke company


----------



## myron (Oct 15, 2004)

Petroleum Engineer (Texas A&I-92)/Drilling Consultant. Currently drilling a 17k' gas well in Bay City.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Gas Station attendant


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Design and engineering with Big Blue.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

*Subsea Service*

Subsea drilling systems tech. for a large provider of subsea systems.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Scout177 said:


> Speaking of royalties Kenny, I have some acerage in the Moran area that might have some Barnett Shale. Would be interested in leasing.


Shackelford County is a just a little too far Northwest to be in the Barnett Shale play. Parker and Erath counties are generally considered to be the boundary in that direction. There is, however, some talk of re-examining the field in the Shackelford county area for oil. That was a hot play right after WWI, and the thought is that with new technololy they might find some oil that was missed back then.

BTW, I am landman working the Barnett Shale.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Offshore productin operator for 24 years same comp. Hope I can get 24 more years.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tubular goods here. We got lots of pipe to put downhole.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had read the posts and knew there were some land men on the board. Our place is actually in Callahan county about 6 miles north of Putnam. Thanks for the reply and sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bearing manufacturer- ball, taper, cylindrical, spherical etc. Crown blocks to pumps to -- whatever.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Web/Windows Developer for Oil Rig Data Company in Ft. Worth Texas. 
We Collect Data from US Oil rigs and sell reports. I'm The Software development Cordinator. 

Although, I would like to work closer to the Beach.....LOL. any openings?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I Am Sales Man For A Synthetic Rope Fabrication Shop For Deep Water Lowering Slings And Lines Southwest Ocean Services


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

Electrical Power Specialist with BP at Texas City refinery.
Its nice to be able to get some fishing time in before or after work with the bay in the back yard.


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

Logistics Coordinator/ Expediter/ Loadmaster-Land, Sea and Air Transport


If you need it quick, I get it to you quicker and make sure it gets home safe when you're done with it.

Now, where the HECK is that inland drillin' manager I saw earlier? :ac550: :spam:


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Service Manager for the Texas Gulf coast. Pressure pipeline services company (Hot tapping & plugging).


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

CEO of EXXON...jk


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I am a Process Tech./Firefighter/Hazmat Tech. (hose monkey and valve turner) for a large refinery.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*Engineering Recruiter*

I am a headhunter for Refinery Engineers.
The job market is fantastic!

*Bob Guilda*

_Professional recruiter_

*A T Recruiters International*

4639 Corona, Suite 99

Corpus Christi, TX 78411

(361) 854-4473 office

(361) 808-8369 fax

[email protected]


----------



## Rick77ram (Jan 31, 2007)

Oil & gas royalty auditor


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I boil oill @ a local refinery in corpus


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Reservoir Engineer for GOM Shelf and Deep Water for Norsk Hydro....soon to be Statoil!


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

BP Texas City / Operator, and professional chef...only when I'm at work though!!!


----------



## 22' Extreme (Jul 13, 2006)

Consulting Completion Engineer, EMDC - Erha Deepwater Project, Nigeria


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

Global Command Center Shift Supervisor for major oil company. (Network monitoring of Refinery's / Oil Platforms / Credit Card Transactions / etc)


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

OxyVinyls/Occidental Chemical...procurement


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Offshore Structural Designer


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

I am an Equipment / Data specialist working in a Planner / Scheduler capacity on an implementation of Maximo 6.0 Oil & Gas version for BP's NAG unit. We are working on Job plans / PM's & Data development / Integrity for all of BP's North American Gas unit assets.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Design CAD Vault Manager for Chevron Phillips


----------



## 26cent (Aug 13, 2005)

Make coke for Conoco/Phillips in LA.


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Offshore GOM*

I work for an offshore drilling company as a Safety & Training Coordinator / EMT-Paramedic.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Manager, for big Natural Gas Transmission pipeline


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

UMMMM.... looking around for people staring at me.....


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pipeline inspection


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Oil Field*

Retired Operator-ChevronTexaco


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Operations at the Ultracracker BP Texas City.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Get back to work! We need some product down here at the docks!



rippin lips said:


> Operations at the Ultracracker BP Texas City.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I am working hard .They are lucky they didn't send me to the docks.I couldn't be that close to saltwater without a pole in my hand.I guess I need to start contacting youy for a bay report.LOL


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

No comment on the whole rosd and reel in hand thing. I reserve the right to not self incriminate myself. I will say this though, the trout and reds are biting over here under the lights...oops, I guess the cat's out of the bag. E-mail me anytime for the report. Later.

Brad Wilson..hint hint


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

*New to the board but not the bidness*

Software business for upstream interpretation, mapping, imaging and processing geological, geophysical and petrophysical and other data for determining where to drill and reservoir quality/quantity.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Drill bits not red or green and still a US based company


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

12 years. Rotor-Tech Inc. Production & purchasing manager. We build glycol pumps to dry gas for just about every gas company in the world. We also build special pumps for Schlumberger and Dow Corning.


----------

